# Mosquito RS-712



## sunny91 (Jan 11, 2008)

Depart from Strathallan, Scotland. 1984.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

That truly has to be one of the most beauiful airplanes ever built. That is one sexy machine.

Thanks, Sunny. Keep 'em comin'.


----------

